# Next Box Set of Looney Tunes for Adults only



## mainedish (Mar 25, 2003)

http://www.tvshowsondvd.com/newsitem.cfm?NewsID=3677

Some of the cartoons are racist.

Remember in the 1970's some group got networks to edit the cartoon violence in Looney Tune Cartoons? No hitting someone with anything.. No gunshots. How did we ever make it with all the hitting and slapping from The Three Stooges?

Will the democrats try to ban the Elves and Shoemakers cartoon? Remember how the elves teach Elmer Fudd about capitalism, mass production and profits ?


----------



## Halfsek (Oct 29, 2002)

Those Bugs Bunny WWII cartoons?
Luckily they were untouched as I was growing up. I figure I turend out okay (although some might disagree), so this set might get on my shelf for my future kids.


----------



## mainedish (Mar 25, 2003)

The ones censored in the 1970's were some of the most famous ones Warner Brothers ever put out. And they cut them so bad it was hard to watch them.


----------



## jpurkey (May 15, 2003)

Does Boomerang show them unedited? They seem that way to me. I never could figure out what got edited out. Characters still get shot, hit, blown up, etc. What did they edit?


----------



## zmark (Apr 18, 2005)

> I never could figure out what got edited out. Characters still get shot, hit, blown up, etc. What did they edit?


Have you ever seen a blackface gag on Boomerang? For example, after a character gets blown up and the smoke clears, the character is made up in blackface, presumably form the smoke and suit of the explosion.

I don't know if the above example applies to this specific DVD set, It's just something that came off the top of my head. A quick google search brought up the following list of WB cuts over the years: Edits in WB cartoons

An from another google search: The CENSORED CARTOONS Page


----------



## mainedish (Mar 25, 2003)

jpurkey said:


> Does Boomerang show them unedited? They seem that way to me. I never could figure out what got edited out. Characters still get shot, hit, blown up, etc. What did they edit?


Yes. They show them unedited. But when they showed them on ABC during the late 1970's and early 1980's they did not.


----------



## jpurkey (May 15, 2003)

mainedish said:


> Yes. They show them unedited. But when they showed them on ABC during the late 1970's and early 1980's they did not.


Thanks. I was hoping that was the case.

I did watch Looney Toons on ABC when I was young, but don't remember how the cartoons compare to what I'm seeing now. That was long before I started caring about editing.


----------



## mainedish (Mar 25, 2003)

Some of the editing was really bad. First you see Elmer Fudd chasing Bugs Bunny and then you see Elmer with powder burns on his face on the ground . And you say, What just happened? Because I collect Commercials I found some of the shows on tape when I traded with this guy in Boston . You never saw any kind of cartoon violence. 

I can see Charles Manson telling us that Elmer Fudd showed him how to kill.


----------

